# Diesel



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Two pics of my boy from today.


----------



## akrein62 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank you! I haven't had a Diesel fix in a long time.

Andy


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

I've said it before... "Diesel" is the perfect name for him. Beautiful animal!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Lisa, that Diesel is one good looking boy !!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I have been quite bad with taking pics lately. Sorry! Diesel's 3rd birthday is coming up so I will be taking lots of pics of that!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

That middle picture has "You _will _call me SIR!" written all over it


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

He is gorgeous as usual, such a handsome boy! Ive just got Harry that very same toy but in red...he LOVES it!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

handsome boy!!!!LOve his coat!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, what a good looking critter.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Emma, we have got a red one too. It is the only toy he will play with in the garden (besides Willow!)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Willow's big brother sure is a handsome devil. Always like to see Diesel pictures.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is drop dead gorgeous! Thanks for sharing his pictures.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Mmmmm mmmm mmm.
He is gorgeous.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Diesel is my favorite non golden. Such a handsome boy and looks like he has the greatest personality


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I was about ready to turn in for the night but saw this post first. Now I will have sweet dreams 

Love that Diesel !!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Gosh, what a hunk! Swoon . . .


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Diesel is so handsome. I just love his coat!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Diesel is one good looking boy, Willow must be very proud having such a handsome big brother.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

There's that gorgeous guy...! Just as beautiful as ever.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Great to see pics of your handsome boy - are Willow and Diesel going on their hols too???


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Deisel is sooo... handsome!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh u handsum boi. Lub, emmikins


----------

